# Anyone running Linux?



## RogueStitch (Apr 1, 2009)

Greetings. I was wondering if there was anyone on here that is running their design or Rip software through linux? I'm running some experiments on running the programs through Wine. So far I've had a lot of luck. I think I'm going to try to hack the software to utilize some open design programs for printing, like GIMP. Anyone else a code tinkerer or utilizing a linux based system?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I have trouble seeing the point of running Windows apps on Linux, Ghostscript will run native on Linux.
More stuff is written for Linux these days but the niche applications, such as screenprinting etc. are likely to be unsatisfied.
Linux is fun and great for web & mail plus a few other things, run your RIP on a cheap Windoze printserver box, print to it from Linux if that's what you want.


----------



## colorfinger (Mar 30, 2009)

RogueStitch,

I'm a real fan of Linux and Ubuntu Studio has been a favorite distribution of mine. With Inkspace and GIMP, it is reasonable that you could easily use a combination of gostscript and gutenprint to get the job done... It would be worth investigating. I for one am used to using Corel Draw and wouldn't appreciate the lack of tools but it is a conceivable alternative.

Good Luck, share the lessons learned.

Bob ?;O)


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Why bother with wine? If you need an app that's xp based, just run a virtualized instance of Xp for it. Virtualbox has allowed me to ditch Windows for the most part. On the rare occasion that I need to use it for something, it's just a click away.


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Windows in a cage, Moo Spot Prints, that's what works best 4 me too. It is hard to get rid of windows legacy device drivers, and some might have luck running guttenprint for some printers but others might not, so easiest is windows virtualization under Linux or Osx, and in that aspect virtualbox is also my weapon of choice. I already run my epson 3000 in cups for sublimination or printing film for screenprinting, so some users using epson converted dtg printers might be in luck.


----------



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Linux, having used it ever since it first saw the light of day (over 15 years ago).

I would dearly love to be able to run all of our printshop software on Linux, simply to avoid the occasional weirdness we see when Windows XP goes wonky. In my experience (and I have a *lot* of it), Linux is simply a much better operating system, much more stable and efficient, but unfortunately not well adopted in the DTG market.

The most important things I'd love to see running directly as Linux applications are Photoshop (GIMP and GIMPShop notwithstanding), FastArtist and FastRIP (along with the Epson drivers, of course) for running our BlazerPro. Ain't gonna happen. And the uncertainties of using a Windows emulator are not worth the risk.

I've accepted that Windows will have to be the platform for our printer software. Our company's file servers, email server, and web server are all Linux based and seem to run forever. The only time I've had to reboot them is for very infrequent hardware repairs or upgrades. The Windows machines around here require a reboot every so often, after they lock up or go strange on us.


----------



## colorfinger (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunro,

An honest estimation from someone who knows... 

Thank You,

Bob


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Sunro said:


> And the uncertainties of using a Windows emulator are not worth the risk.


I would say unless you deal with those uncertainties you might never know what you can actually accomplish. Think about it this way,why do you have to rely on windows as your mainframe, when you can have a modular windows enviroment just to suit your printing necessities?. and As for Risks? what Risks? I mean is not like printing from a virtual enviroment will void warranty or set your printer on fire. Although whatever works best for anyone business is what sticks.


----------



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Loloxa - good perspective. I have to admit my comment was based on having had a few problems with WINE, but I expect it has improved since my tests about 18 months ago. (and wine does improve with age, LOL)

It may well be worth experimenting with the concept, but for now we're loaded down with enough work that our one and only BlazerPro needs to be up and running with as few interruptions as possible. What I'd like to do is build a separate box with all the bells and whistles which I can roll into the print shop during a lunch break and do some quick testing. I expect I'll use CentOS-5.3 as the starting point. I like Ubuntu, but I'm more comfortable with the innards of CentOS.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an old laptop that was dying on it's feet, WIndows XP runs like treacle, it takes several minutes to do anything, then the keyboard broke and it wouldn't do a reinstall from the system discs. A candidate for the scrap heap? No, stuck Hardy Heron on it and it's like a new PC, everything works at a faster pace than my new laptop. 
It won't run my RIP and I won't be doing design on it (CS4 for PC) but it will act as a secure server in exactly the same way that XP doesn't.
There's even a cut-down flavour, Xubuntu, which is designed for old PCs.
It would be nice if the accounts and graphics software did a version for Linux but hey...


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys, I wrote a post here after searching and realised after submit that is in DTG, so I've deleted. However, we are using Linux only but printing Transfer and Dye Sub. I will be checking here occasionally to see what people's experience is with Linux in this business.

Cheers,

RossD.


----------



## Olow (Sep 28, 2021)

So, if you are currently looking for the best creative software for Linux to help authors, then I have a very cool suggestion for you. Right now and click here you will be taken to a great article describing Linux applications for academic writers, hopefully you will see at least one application that is perfect for your needs and requirements. There are many online tools that will make your tasks a lot easier.


----------

